# Strange symptom - has anyone ever head of this?



## Janey (Aug 12, 2017)

I don't even know how to describe this - when I try to explain to any doctor they look at me as if I just told them I had breakfast with the aliens. I've never seen this described anywhere and I've never heard of anyone else having this strange symptom so let me just describe it as best as I can and see if anyone has ever heard of anything like this.

It starts as a sense of tightening/pulling/squeezing either in my upper esophagus or lower part of the neck and it rapidly intensifies, then culminates in a "release(?)" of something which ends up with a popping sensation in my throat/thyroid area which creates a terrible feeling of impeding gagging/vomiting (though it is not from my stomach and I'm not nauseaus). I have yet to gag or vomit from this but the "release(?)" and popping sensation is strong it seems to affect the gag reflex and it always feels like I will. This is not at all physically painful, just a very strong sensation; from the start of the feeling to the end is about 15-20 seconds. This can happen up to 100 or more times a day and it is definitely affecting my life. Who wants to feel like they are going to vomit all day long? I cannot comfortably be with people when this happens as I have to stop whatever I am doing just to get through it.

And while it sounds like it may be a burp or hiccup, it definitely isn't one or the other. Sometimes it will end with a noise that is similar to a hiccup (and it can be very loud!) but is isn't a hiccup. It seems to be worse after eating and when moving, for instance I'll be fine driving in a car, but as soon as I stop and get out it will happen after about 15-20 steps. I have no idea if it's thyroid related but wonder if it may be because of the area it's in. I had a barium swallow study done a couple of years ago because of some problems with dysphagia and that was normal.

I've seen my PCP, my GI, and a neurologist, none of them have any idea what is wrong, nor have they even heard of this.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Have you ever had an ultrasound of your neck to rule out any physical issues?


----------



## Janey (Aug 12, 2017)

No ultrasound. I can't even get the doctor to take some blood to test my thyroid levels. It's so frustrating. I have an appt with a new doctor but that's not until mid-January.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You can private pay for thyroid labs to check function. At least you would know if your thyroid function is normal

I suggest you get TSH, Free T-3, Free T-4.

Healthonelabs.com has those tests for around $65


----------



## Janey (Aug 12, 2017)

I would order lab tests on line in a second if I could, but my state is one of the few that does not allow this!


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Globus pharyngis


----------



## Janey (Aug 12, 2017)

No, I doubt it's globus pharyngis, it's not at all a feeling of a lump.

Tourette's? definitely not.

Thank you anyway for trying


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

If you haven't already, can you make an appointment with an ENT? They are usually much more open to ultrasounds and know the physical aspects of the neck better than an endo would.


----------



## Janey (Aug 12, 2017)

jenny v said:


> If you haven't already, can you make an appointment with an ENT? They are usually much more open to ultrasounds and know the physical aspects of the neck better than an endo would.


Good idea, thank you  . I just made an appt and am going in later this week.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Good deal! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## blackngold (Oct 28, 2011)

Could it be Tourette's


----------



## Janey (Aug 12, 2017)

Tourette's - no, definitely not. Though you are the 2nd person to mention this on this post (and I see that the other person who said that has since deleted the post).

I'm curious why you say Tourette's? Because of the "noise" I mentioned? It would be no more Tourette's than hiccups or an involuntary muscle spasm would be.

I saw the ENT, she did a very good exam of the thyroid and also "scoped" my throat. She said everything felt and looked normal, my thyroid is small. She didn't feel there was any any need to check blood work but agreed to after I asked. No results yet.


----------



## blackngold (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes I thought I had already mentioned it but I did not delete it someone else may have ??? The reason is the hiccup sound


----------



## blackngold (Oct 28, 2011)

Maybe have them also check Adenoids


----------



## blackngold (Oct 28, 2011)

My mother in law had Tourette syndrome and she would do exactly what you describe then her head would also tilt back a few times after the hiccup sound so that's the other reason


----------



## blackngold (Oct 28, 2011)

Possibly a allergy to something as well ..good luck hope you get it figured out !!!


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

???????????????


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Let's stay away from further hypotheses until Janey has had a chance to see an ENT and get an ultrasound. Thank you.


----------



## Runa-D (Oct 26, 2016)

I have had terrible digestive problems on my road w/ thyroid disease.. My GI suggested that it could be spasms in the throat and stomach.. he prescribed me baclofin which relaxes the stomach/throat muscles so food and even saliva can flow smoothly w/o having to burp, hiccup and force things down only to suffer through the digestive period.. I've taken 1/2 tablet (I truly dislike taking any meds) and it wasn't bad and my muscles were relaxed enough that digestion wasn't too bad.. I ONLY take them when the sensations become a bit overwhelming.. I always want my body to function normally on it's own and for me it's frustrating to have to have help.. but, I wouldn't hesitate to ask your dox about it.. could be as simple as spasms..

Wishing you relief soon!

XO


----------



## Janey (Aug 12, 2017)

I'm still waiting for the results of my thyroid blood work. I called today and left a message but never heard back. I assume if my results did show I had hypo they would have called by now. Can't help but feel a little let down by this. I had hoped that I would finally have answers as to why my hair is shedding like the dickens, why I'm suffering from unending insomnia, why my cholesterol is so high, why I feel so depressed/confused/losing my mind, etc.


----------



## Janey (Aug 12, 2017)

Runa - thank you for your response. My GI doctor (who is great but hasn't a clue what is wrong with me) prescribed Hycosyamine (sp?) for what he thinks may be spasms. It seems to be a mild drug and unfortunately isn't helping. Interesting that your doctor thinks your digestive issues are thyroid related. My PCP of course, thinks mine are . . . . anxiety.

In reading my description of what this "thing" feels like I see I wasn't real accurate in what I wrote. The squeezing sensation at the beginning is really very mild and the least of the problems, The big concern is the way it makes me feel like I will vomit at the end. It feels as if my upper esophageal flap opens (maybe the squeezing/pressure sensation forces it to open upwards and that creates a reflex in my throat?). It's kind of like the feeling one has in the upper esophagus and throat just before they gag when v'ing. I don't feel nauseous and the feeling isn't coming from my stomach. Even my GI doctor whose specialty is the esophagus is stumped by this. Then my hypochondria takes me to a brain tumor (but I did have a clean MRI when this first started so hopefully that is ruled out).

I'll let you know when I have the blood work results.


----------



## blackngold (Oct 28, 2011)

Some of your symptoms sound like a hiatal hernia but I guess your GI doc already would have known if that was a cause


----------



## Janey (Aug 12, 2017)

I finally got my blood work results and everything is normal. Whereas for the last few years my TSH has been climbing higher and higher every year and the few times I've had FreeT4 testing is has been going lower and lower this time both, as well as FreeT3 are completely normal. I don't have the exact numbers but she read them to me over the phone and even the most integrative/functional physician would agree they are normal.

I'm a bit stumped as I was sure I would test positive for hypothyroidism based on having every symptom of it (except the weight gain) as well as eating very little iodine for the last several years. And stumped as to why I tested so normal this time when previously I was going the total opposite direction.

I should probably be relieved but honestly, I kind of hoped this was my problem and could be easily cured by either adding more iodine to my diet or taking medication and then I would be all better  Oh well . . . . .


----------



## Janey (Aug 12, 2017)

blackngold said:


> Some of your symptoms sound like a hiatal hernia but I guess your GI doc already would have known if that was a cause


Hi, you're right on both accounts - it does sound like it could be hh and my doc did check it out. I've been scoped from top to bottom. He found a small hiatal hernia and a very small amount of acid erosion, but he said neither one seemed to be bad enough to be causing my problem(s). He did give me a prescription of something, Prilosec or one of it's relatives and I had to stop after a few days because it gave me such bad heartburn, which wasn't a problem beforehand. Weird, isn't it?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Definitely get copies of those lab results. "Normal" on paper is not always what is ideal for your body.


----------



## Douglas (Nov 27, 2017)

Go to a chiropractor


----------



## Scuba (Nov 30, 2017)

Janey said:


> No ultrasound. I can't even get the doctor to take some blood to test my thyroid levels. It's so frustrating. I have an appt with a new doctor but that's not until mid-January.


I get my thyroid tests done without a doctor. I use Sonora quest lab. I'm sure there are lots of labs that offer tests to public. I heard that hypo thyroid- deficiency of zinc, hyper- deficiency of copper. I healed my hyper acting thyroid with copper. Took 1.5 months. No thyroid storms, no enxiety, no heart palpitation, clear head. I also recommend to look into magnesium supplement.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Scuba said:


> I get my thyroid tests done without a doctor. I use Sonora quest lab. I'm sure there are lots of labs that offer tests to public. I heard that hypo thyroid- deficiency of zinc, hyper- deficiency of copper. I healed my hyper acting thyroid with copper. Took 1.5 months. No thyroid storms, no enxiety, no heart palpitation, clear head. I also recommend to look into magnesium supplement.


Scuba,

Could you share some before and after lab's with ranges please? I'm curious about your situation as you are the only person who claims to have been healed by supplements only


----------

